# Meet Tango.. came home today!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is my doe Tango .. whom I've owned a while.. but was waiting for her kids to go to their new homes before I got her. She is 3 years old and a 2nd Freshener.. trips both times. Tonight I get to try to milk her - She's never been milked before! The udder shot was just after getting her home, so she had only been away from her kids for about an hour. Nice sized teats! Wish me luck!
Oh, in the last pic, where the brown is darker... is that a moonspot? or just the way she is colored? Both legs are like that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is very pretty! Congrats!
I don't think that is a moonspot.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I think it's just part of her buckskin color. She is very pretty.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

She is very pretty!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see her udder full. Good luck with the milking! Hope your patience are long this evening!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a purty girl!!! And I hope she's good to you on the stand, she looks to have nice sized teats...and I agree with Tisie, can't wait to see her with a full udder!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gorgeous girl! Congrats!!! And I think it's just part of the buckskin...black can turn into that brown color due to the old coat and possibly a little lack of copper in her diet. What does the other leg look like?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is pretty! Trips both times? Wow. Looks like you got lucky there. Lol. She has a great looking udder. Also, I agree that it's not a moonspot, just part of the buckskin color pattern. Congrats!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I thought it wasn't really a moonspot... but since it was brown on brown I thought I'd ask.. The other leg is just the same pattern too. Since my own does have shown signs of Copper deficiency, Tango most likely has a bit too. 
I did milk her tonight .. and I used my home-made milker. She was really good - although a little 'freaked out'. Since the milker is almost hands free, I could pet her and talk soothing... and then massage her udder some too. I was REALLY relieved and pleased! 
I think she may turn into the 'Queen' cause she's bigger than my others, and she was from a larger herd, so she's used to 'sparring' more than my girls. (They're a little scared of her..)
But everyone is behaving!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm glad everything went well! I hope she is a good girl for you.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yay!!! So glad she was good for you!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's lovely !


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I love that white stripe across her belly,, wow flashy girl


----------

